# Solved: Itunes port



## rickshaw (Oct 12, 2006)

How do i find out which port my itunes is using?
thank you
ricky


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

what do you mean by that?


----------



## rickshaw (Oct 12, 2006)

My uni server blocks certain ports and i can no longer download songs or podscasts until i find out which port my itunes uses so they can possibly unblock it. How do i do this?
thank you
ricky


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Does this list help?

*"Well Known" TCP and UDP ports used by Apple software products*
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106439


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Since your university administrator has place the block, we cannot help you circumvent that policy. The only way you can get that unblocked is to talk to your IT helpdesk.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Couriant said:


> The only way you can get that unblocked is to talk to your IT helpdesk.


I read post #2 as that was what *rickshaw* wanted to do. Where do you see that *rickshaw* wanted to circumvent the school blocking iTunes?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I think you meant #3  and I misread that. My apologies.

One possible way is to use a sniffer program like Ethereal and do testing that way.

I think I have that so I can have a look myself.


----------



## rickshaw (Oct 12, 2006)

Dont worry, i kinda fixed it, i updated to the newest version of itunes and now its working fine, not entirely sure how its fixed it but it has. thanks for all the help


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Couriant said:


> I think you meant #3


Knew I should have gone to bed sooner that night.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

cwwozniak said:


> Knew I should have gone to bed sooner that night.


lol


----------

